# Forums



## Toshiba

OK some mods got the arse tonight!

I'm sure asking for comments on the current situation doesn't require moderation! Also it would be nice for mods to speak to its members about the reason a thread has been removed. Or have we suddenly invent some crappy rule that says we cant talk about anything else outside this forum and we the mods dont have to explain anything to anyone? :evil:

So, is this 3 forum situation working for you?

JUST SO WE ARE CLEAR. I'm not promoting ANY forum, I'm not having a pop at ANY forum, I'm not involved in ANYWAY with either of the other two forums. I'm just asking other like minded members if the current situation is tenable and for their comments.


----------



## Dangermice

Mods????????

Where'd they spring from...

Competition's healthy, choice is healthy... Better forums will result from it even if one ends up in the can...

I mean moderation on ********!!! Case in point...


----------



## Toshiba

Some ones deleted my poll, id like it back or a reason why its been removed.

Still no PM as yet. 
I am not happy!


----------



## Dangermice

Go Peterborough Tosh... They got loads...

In fact I think you're the first person I've heard moan about not having one...

On a serious note though you got a good point...


----------



## QuackingPlums

What's all this talk about other forums? Did I miss something?


----------



## Dangermice

QuackingPlums said:


> What's all this talk about other forums? Did I miss something?


Oh that would be a massive yes... mod is god tonight though so shush or you'll be struck by lightning!!!


----------



## TommyTippee

I'm getting fed up with all this nonsense
It's starting to get like a scrap in a cat house

Mods seem to be everywhere now, funny, never seen one before


----------



## chrisabdn

I think the fact Tosh has had to make this post sums the situation up nicely.

There wouldn't be other forums if this one was run a little more professionally.

The mods never seem to be around, except to take arbitrary action without discussion. They allegedly don't respond to PMs, and won't enter into discussion.

I've seen one person, who seems to be named as a mod, be quite quick to respond to other posts, welcoming back old members, etc. ... so he seems to be here, taking an interest, and keeping an eye on things, but never gets involved in the important posts about the forum.

All we're looking for is some dialogue ... ignoring us is not acceptable.

This is why there are other forums, and unless things improve here and the people that "run" this forum grow up and start treating everyone else like adults, then this forum will start losing members to the other forums.

It's like the supermarket analogy, you might be quite happy shopping where you shop, with no reason to change ... but if something pisses you off and gives you an excuse to try Tesco instead of Asda, then once you've made that switch you might not switch back.

We're all just a little fed up.

To answer Kev's question, I think 3 forums is overkill ... but there's just been a little miscommunication about plans, which has led to 2 new forums being developed in tandem ... it looks as though one may become more Mk1 oriented, and the other Mk2 oriented ... due in part, perhaps, to the people who started them being either Mk1 or Mk2 owners and thus attracting allegiance from familiar faces.

The mods and owner of this site have been given ample warning, and plenty of opportunity to have their say, time to buck up and start treating the members with a little respect.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

Three forums are totally unnecessary and a waste of time,all you end up doing is flitting from one to another.Whatever the motivation and regardless of content and operation it's a total F*** Up.


----------



## Merl

Ive seen this sort of thing happen to other forums (non car ones)..... you almost learn to expect it!

popular members get fed up, move away to setup a new forum and the next cycle begins.......... eventually it will all die down and people will live with whats remaining

why does it have to be a competition??? this isnt a business (or is it??? maybe thats the problem if it is?)

people have opinions and a spare bit of time now and again to discuss what they like, doesnt really matter where its done


----------



## chrisabdn

Merl said:


> people have opinions and a spare bit of time now and again to discuss what they like, doesnt really matter where its done


think that's missing the point slightly, merl.

where (i.e. which forum) people post was never the problem ... the problem is when idiots and spammers are allowed to run riot, making personal attacks on people, causing disruption, and generally making things unpleasant for everyone else and no one takes any action ... any forum needs good moderators to take an interest and control what's going on, if not it'll descend into anarchy and/or people will get upset and leave ... if enough people leave then no members = no forum.

mods seem to have the power to delete posts/threads, but are slow to react ... neither they nor the owner will enter into discussion about the problems experienced by users, or how to resolve them. perhaps part of the problem is that mods don't have enough control, as suspending and/or banning members or spammers would be useful ... though perhaps only the owner has this power, it's his site and he should retain control, but it wouldn't hurt to relinquish a little of that power to assist in the smooth running of a forum which has to date, for the most part, been enjoyed by many - spoiled only be a few select fools.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> which has to date, for the most part, been enjoyed by many - spoiled only be a few select fools


.
I agree with the above,but I think the setting up of new forum was not the only answer.


----------



## Guest

Actually, this one is a business.
This one actually is one big advert for the TT shop.

In my defence i started my forum out of what i thought was demand.
I got fed up with reading that no one here cared any more and the whole place was moderated so badly that it was falling apart.

The moderators on here have played with its members for their own amusement for so long, nobody knows any better.

I remember at xmas when i had my hissy fit on here.
Bad language, slagging off forum members etc.
I had a field day.

The moderators response?
Nothing.

I then tried a litte experiment.
I posted a topic with the header "Anyone else having problems with service from the TT shop?"

The post was removed within minutes.

Odd that isnt it.

You all post where you want to post.
Our forum is totally non profit, our sponsors donate prizes instead of sponsor money. (Although, in 6 months time that will change as the initial set up cost was through me, next year the sponsors will have to bear some of the cost.
I get nothing from it other than the satisfaction that i believe were doing a great job.
Nothing more.

If you think things here are about to change, your sorely mistaken.
Even when the new forum comes online, it will be the same people running it.

As i said on my forum, this will be the same forum in a different suit.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> If you think things here are about to change, your sorely mistaken.
> Even when the new forum comes online, it will be the same people running it.


I agree with the reasonsing behind the new forum and the lack of moderation but whether or not it'll stop the pointless arguments remains to be seen.The only way to stop the likes of Rebel is not to comment on some of the crap that he keeps on posting,but we all rise to the bait.You'll never get a forum that agree's on everything.


----------



## chrisabdn

Scooby-Doo said:


> If you think things here are about to change, your sorely mistaken.
> Even when the new forum comes online, it will be the same people running it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the reasonsing behind the new forum and the lack of moderation but whether or not it'll stop the pointless arguments remains to be seen.The only way to stop the likes of Rebel is not to comment on some of the crap that he keeps on posting,but we all rise to the bait.You'll never get a forum that agree's on everything.
Click to expand...

i don't think anyone's trying to stifle healthy debate, or suppress anyone's opinion ... you can ignore idiots for so long, but there's more than one way to skin a cat, ultimately you need to be able to remove them altogether, though only as a last resort ... which is not possible here.


----------



## Guest

Scooby-Doo said:


> If you think things here are about to change, your sorely mistaken.
> Even when the new forum comes online, it will be the same people running it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the reasonsing behind the new forum and the lack of moderation but whether or not it'll stop the pointless arguments remains to be seen.The only way to stop the likes of Rebel is not to comment on some of the crap that he keeps on posting,but we all rise to the bait.You'll never get a forum that agree's on everything.
Click to expand...

No, but allowing an idiot to post on a forum for so long, without moderation, not even a word speaks volumes to me.
Personal attacks of forum members went on for a long long time before you turned up
As for Rebel , he's now gone from all 3 forums.

Your choice where you post, i could care less.
Its your choice to post where you post, its also your choice whether to post at all.

I find that most the people that moan and piss about people posting nothing but crap rarely post themselves, only to moan about the state of things.


----------



## Rogue

For those of us who seem to have missed it, what's the URL of your new site?

Rogue



DUO3 NAN said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think things here are about to change, your sorely mistaken.
> Even when the new forum comes online, it will be the same people running it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the reasonsing behind the new forum and the lack of moderation but whether or not it'll stop the pointless arguments remains to be seen.The only way to stop the likes of Rebel is not to comment on some of the crap that he keeps on posting,but we all rise to the bait.You'll never get a forum that agree's on everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but allowing an idiot to post on a forum for so long, without moderation, not even a word speaks volumes to me.
> Personal attacks of forum members went on for a long long time before you turned up
> As for Rebel , he's now gone from all 3 forums.
> 
> Your choice where you post, i could care less.
> Its your choice to post where you post, its also your choice whether to post at all.
> 
> I find that most the people that moan and piss about people posting nothing but crap rarely post themselves, only to moan about the state of things.
Click to expand...


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> Your choice where you post, i could care less.
> Its your choice to post where you post, its also your choice whether to post at all.


There's nothing wrong with tt-talk,haven't really checked out tt-arena,but they seem to be diluting the whole concept of a TT dedicated forum.


----------



## Merl

DUO3 NAN said:


> Actually, this one is a business.
> This one actually is one big advert for the TT shop.
> 
> The moderators on here have played with its members for their own amusement for so long, nobody knows any better.
> 
> I remember at xmas when i had my hissy fit on here.
> Bad language, slagging off forum members etc.
> I had a field day.
> 
> The moderators response?
> Nothing.
> 
> I then tried a litte experiment.
> I posted a topic with the header "Anyone else having problems with service from the TT shop?"
> 
> The post was removed within minutes.
> 
> Odd that isnt it.


yep agree that I missed the point a bit about the moderation and TT shop.........totally see your point and thse are interesting results from your experiment

I tend to float in and out, dont really read at the weekends and to be honest must have missed a lot of the name calling, stupid posting etc (apart from one contributor) and didnt really see too many issues although I thought the modding was a little light at times.....however Ive seen a lot worse in other places where modding is a far too heavy handed and things get taken well out of context and too seriously....... when running a forum you have to be careful on that front.......its all too easy to turn a good intention based forum moderation into the mod police.... that's coming from experience and is in no way supposed to be anything other than just a comment.......


----------



## Guest

Threads are starting to slow down on here though.

First time in ages that the same old threads are still on page 1. Just shows what impact the other forums have made to this.

Anyway if you fancy dscussing about anything TTs, you can now do it on here, or elsewhere.


----------



## Jae

Right, time I spoke up.

This forum IS run as a business, it has to to pay for Band Width and time.

This forum DOES have close ties with the TT Shop, but no more than it does with other sponsors of the forum. All are treated the same.

The forum HAS been neglected recently, that is being addressed for everyones benefit.

The forum does NOT encourage the posting of other websites where there is a conflict of interest combined with a money making business - where ever there are "sponsors" of another site, it is deemed as Trading Competition. Enthusiast sites are encouraged (Wak-TT). Diverse sites are encouraged (Pistonheads). It does however enable the TTF to react in a manner to deliver more to its users.

Established forums ALWAYS have users who treat it as their own, at the detriment of others. Case in point, Rebel.

Moderators are hard to find and are the backbone of any forum. This had fallen off recently, but is being addressed.

As for thread posting rates, the number of people visiting the site has not dropped off in markedly, with 68,128 vistors for the last 2 weeks, compared with 69,683 the prior 2 weeks. Page Impression rates dropped by 10% based on Tuesday last week compared to yesterday, but the server was up and down yesterday for testing. Post rates have fallen off, from 1469 last Friday to 1110 this Friday, which is to be exepcted when you have a hard core of users on the site, who then find somewhere else to post.

Overall, competition is healthy, but while I applaud those who have set these other sites up, I have to protect the interests of the sponsors on here, their investment (which is your eyes) and ultimately the sites existence as a whole. As I said before, sites that earn revenue and are in direct competition are considered as traders, and as such, references to ANY trader should be withdrawn (and yes, I know, that should apply to EVERYONE - this is being consolodated in the migration).

So, there you have it, my perspective of things.

BR

Jae


----------



## chrisabdn

Jae ... thanks for taking the time to post, we were starting to feel a little unloved here 

I think we all appreciate that nothing is for free, and that there needs to be a business element involved to generate income and keep the site up and running.

I imagine if people complained about something I'd set up I'd feel they were somewhat ungrateful - given it's a free service to users mostly - but i guess that's just par for the course, unfortunately.

i guess the biggest thing that's ticked people off is the feeling of being ignored, both on the moderation front, and the lack of response to PMs (from what I hear from the others) ... i won't labour the point though, if you say it's being addressed then that's good, and the proof will be in the pudding. it might be nice if you made your presence felt a little more often, show some interest, but that might not be practical. as long as the moderation situation is sorted then things should improve, hopefully.

not before time, but nice to see some progress being made.

chris


----------



## Guest

However, this forum is still a good one, and one that I will still jump on every now and then.
However, if the faces and friends I have met over the last few months have jumped ship, then I have no choice but to use the other.

Its personal choice and opinion what is best and right, I think Jae knows that, and will not be too concerned what others do, the world is a big place, and big enough for 2 TT forums!!!


----------



## TommyTippee

Wow

This is getting tricky

The thing with forums is the personalities of the individuals. It is inevitable that as a forum grows, there are some who were there from the beginning start to consider it "their forum" and try to dominate. When we get a handful of conflicting personalities it starts to dominate the posts, people get angry, say insulting things and it all gets very unpleasant. Hey, thats life, it's what happens and those that don't like it walk away, that's how cliques start.

I have some sympathy with the mods, where do you draw the line between conflict and censorship. I do think that the mods have been a little conspicuous by their abscence recently and the odd post by Jae to say "we are watching" would have been nice.

It now seems we have had a clear out and I hope his will be good for the community.

Both forums should benefit and prosper


----------



## jakeman

I enjoy both sites and hopefully this one has had a wakeup call and continues to be a good source of TT information in the future.

What we do not need is a schizm with people taking sides we should enjoy all forums and the variety of information and TT freindship they provide, this forum and it's members helped me select my dream car for which i will be eternally grateful, i just hope and pray as a community we all stay together on all TT forum variants.

As a newbee i have valued the help and support i have been given over the past 6 months and because of this i will visit any site that gives me that feeling of support and freindship.

J


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Jae said:


> Right, time I spoke up.
> 
> This forum IS run as a business, it has to to pay for Band Width and time.
> 
> This forum DOES have close ties with the TT Shop, but no more than it does with other sponsors of the forum. All are treated the same.
> 
> The forum HAS been neglected recently, that is being addressed for everyones benefit.
> 
> The forum does NOT encourage the posting of other websites where there is a conflict of interest combined with a money making business - where ever there are "sponsors" of another site, it is deemed as Trading Competition. Enthusiast sites are encouraged (Wak-TT). Diverse sites are encouraged (Pistonheads). It does however enable the TTF to react in a manner to deliver more to its users.
> 
> Established forums ALWAYS have users who treat it as their own, at the detriment of others. Case in point, Rebel.
> 
> Moderators are hard to find and are the backbone of any forum. This had fallen off recently, but is being addressed.
> 
> As for thread posting rates, the number of people visiting the site has not dropped off in markedly, with 68,128 vistors for the last 2 weeks, compared with 69,683 the prior 2 weeks. Page Impression rates dropped by 10% based on Tuesday last week compared to yesterday, but the server was up and down yesterday for testing. Post rates have fallen off, from 1469 last Friday to 1110 this Friday, which is to be exepcted when you have a hard core of users on the site, who then find somewhere else to post.
> 
> Overall, competition is healthy, but while I applaud those who have set these other sites up, I have to protect the interests of the sponsors on here, their investment (which is your eyes) and ultimately the sites existence as a whole. As I said before, sites that earn revenue and are in direct competition are considered as traders, and as such, references to ANY trader should be withdrawn (and yes, I know, that should apply to EVERYONE - this is being consolodated in the migration).
> 
> So, there you have it, my perspective of things.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


Hello
That is all OK Jae
But I am the one here that is helping on this forum
I CANNOT post on the Awesome section , I never have been able to
So I do not feel that you are looking after me  
I have asked you a few times to change this , as I feel that if it is only Ade that can start a post in our section , it is and has been a waste of money
I would appreciate OUR section to be run how we want it run , not someone telling me how we should run our section
Oh and as I am the one monitoring it , do you think I can have the power to alter or delete items in there
Or do I have to tell you that someone who is selling flaimin Nike flamin shoes is posting on our section
I feel that this is not on and would like this altering
I can find the PM`s and the emails and the dates if you like when I have asked for this to be changed
It is just a shame that it has had to come to posting on the forum to get what we have wanted for a long long time
Can you PLEASE alter it , as I have said so that people who want to know how much a service is , can ask me , rather than email me
PLEASE
http://briskoda.net/forums/awesome-gti/
Have a look on the Briskoda section to how many people have posted questions in there , then look at how many have come off and tell me that they way our section is run at the moment on here is the correct way?
I dont think than anyone can say yes
I am sorry I am going on , but please can we have our section how we want?
Sarah


----------



## Jae

Sarah,

This is now active, the only 2 people that can post in this section are you and Ade (as setup in the software), and you have the same permissions as Ade.

Ill answer the rest of your post offline.

Regards

Jae


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Hello Jae
Thank you for your emails
I am glad that this has been recitified and that we are going to get what we have wanted
I am sure that when everyone knows that they are going to be able to ask questions in our section , we will be looking at achieveing more response and a better understanding with the members of this forum
Thank you for the understanding aswell
Awesome I am sure will hopefully be looking at a good long relationship with the TT Forum too
Sarah


----------



## Mysterio

I have to say that the site has been neglected and a number of my emails were not replied to when I wanted to advertise my website on here which is sad as I went elsewhere.

However, this forum has been a great source of information for me and I won't just stop posting here because another one has come along.

Anyone who knows SEO etc will know this forum would be at the top of the list, and the keywords are TT Forum for anyone looking for a chat about TT's so I see it continuing to thrive. The Domain name is the key.

I think you've reacted in a positive manner Jae and thats the correct and only way. Good luck continuing it.

I'll post on both as Grant and Steve are top blokes too. It's a treat for TT Owners to have 2 potentially excellent places to have a nosy in! 

Martin


----------

